# How much time do I have?(swarm in a tbh Nuc)



## limuhead (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all,
I recently caught a basketball sized swarm in a cardboard box, brought it home, and put it in a 10 bar TBH Nuc. When I put the bees in it was about 2/3 full. There is lots of activity and lots of pollen coming in. I am planning on building a new hive as soon as I have time, but what are the chances of the hive swarming again if the Nuc gets full in the next few days?
Thanks, Fred


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Large swarms usually are an orginal swarm with the old queen, not an after swarm with a virgin. In either case you have plenty of time, likely the season, to get it done. Your population will diminish for 21 or so days until new brood hatches. A queen will lay 5-7 frames of brood as a mean in a brood cycle so plenty of space unless they get honey or pollen bound. We've had swarms move into 4 frame nuc boxes, build up and crowd and not swarm in the same season.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 15, 2015)

Got into the hive, tons of brood, eggs, and saw the queen. Queen was super fat and her abdomen was almost pure gold/yellow. Bees were super aggressive, got stung 3 times through my gloves. I would say 3 full combs of brood/eggs with almost zero spaces/empty cells. 3 or 4 more smaller combs being built. Some nectar storage and pollen, all in a bit more than a week. Had to close it up as the bees went postal on me...
Fred


----------

